# Withdrawing Membership While Under Discipline



## JOwen (Jun 16, 2008)

Dear friends,

At our recent synod, a committee was established to discover whether it was permissible for a member to withdraw his/her membership while under discipline. It is my understanding that even if the member withdraws from the Church, the process must continue to uphold the 3rd mark of the Church. I'm looking for some historical documentation on this subject from the puritans or magesterian reformers. Any reasearch done in this area?

Kind regards,


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 16, 2008)

Jerrold,

Do you have access to Dr. Morton Smith's Commentary on the PCA BCO? My guess is that he makes some comments on this in the appropriate section. (Since the BCO prohibits such withdrawal)


----------



## JOwen (Jun 16, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Jerrold,
> 
> Do you have access to Dr. Morton Smith's Commentary on the PCA BCO? My guess is that he makes some comments on this in the appropriate section. (Since the BCO prohibits such withdrawal)



Thanks Fred. I do not have access to this document. Any suggestions where i could find it?

Thanks,


Jerrold


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 16, 2008)

Jerrold,

I think you'll find this *very* helpful:

http://katwijk.gkv.nl/anderson/pdfenglish/withdrawal.pdf

Regards,

Wes


----------



## JOwen (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Wes!


----------



## HaigLaw (Jun 18, 2008)

Very interesting issue. In your research you might want to read an OK Supreme Court case affirming a suit against church leaders for pursuing church discipline after the member left the church. Several decades ago. Last time I brought this issue up here, someone had the citation handy.


----------



## TimV (Jun 18, 2008)

The accuser in all cases in the PCA is the denomination itself rather than the church leadership, and the legal implications of church leaders doing so may be one of the reasons. BCO 31-3

As Fred said, in the PCA if the person doesn't show up after being cited, he will be found guilty of contumacy and banned from the Sacraments until his repents of the contumacy and given satisfaction in relation to the original charge BCO 33-2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 18, 2008)

In my denomination in order to leave a congregation you need a disjunction certificate from the elders to say that you are a member in good standing who is not under church discipline. Someone under discipline cannot withdraw until the matter is satisfactorily resolved.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jun 18, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> In my denomination in order to leave a congregation you need a disjunction certificate from the elders to say that you are a member in good standing who is not under church discipline. Someone under discipline cannot withdraw until the matter is satisfactorily resolved.


 
That is most wise.

Unfortunately there are churches who will receive new members who bolt from such situations, leaving the Session of the sending church with little or no recourse.

And sadly, this type of thing has been known to happen at the presbytery level, not just the local congregation.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 18, 2008)

JOwen said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> At our recent synod, a committee was established to discover whether it was permissible for a member to withdraw his/her membership while under discipline. It is my understanding that even if the member withdraws from the Church, the process must continue to uphold the 3rd mark of the Church. I'm looking for some historical documentation on this subject from the puritans or magesterian reformers. Any reasearch done in this area?
> 
> Kind regards,



Jerrold -

Does your church order allow "withdrawal of membership" in fact? It seems to me there are generally only two ways to withdraw - one by being removed through disciplinary action, and two by moving to another church with the blessing/guidance/approval of the consistory/session. I find it hard to accept the idea of "resigning membership" in Reformed, Presbyterian-governed churches.


----------

